# best experienced guitar tech in toronto/gta specializing in vintage guitars? (refret)



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

who do you guys recommend in toronto/gta for vintage guitar refrets? getting a '53 les paul that's in need of one and need someone who'll do it with the utmost care, without planing the board or damaging it any. i know mark in hamilton is top choice, but his wait is simply too long. would ideally like it back within two weeks. any info would be greatly appreciated. also, any idea what such a job might cost?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I remember seeing a pretty positive post about Shyboy and Tex repairs, but no experience with them on repairs.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Freddy gabersek at Freddy's frets in niagara on the lake.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I remember seeing a pretty positive post about Shyboy and Tex repairs, but no experience with them on repairs.


I had a Les Paul set up and was quite happy with the service. I went to Shyboy based on a recommendation by fellow forum member Faracaster which he had a refret and other work done.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

MJS guitars. Mississauga. Amazing restorative work on vintage guitars.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the 12th fret is supposed to be really good, but the wait time is commensurate


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

Brian Mascarin. He works for himself ... company name is Musicality.


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

Who/where did you decide on? How was the experience and quality of workmanship? While not the same vintage, I have an adored 82 Les Paul in need of a refret, and I don't want to leave it with just anyone. As I'm sure it was with your guitar, quality of workmanship and minimal impact on the guitar itself is most import. Thanks.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another vote for Fred at Freddie's Frets, if you can get to Niagara on the Lake


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cheezyridr said:


> the 12th fret is supposed to be really good, but the wait time is commensurate


As is the price. They are the best though.

I recently had The Canadian School of Luthurie (on Carlaw, N of Queen E) refret my 1965 Gibson EB3 bass. Affordable and good work (paid less than my last refret of another instrument at Songbird before it closed; better job too - that was actually very bad and I'm still sore about it). Custom Guitars and Repairs | Toronto | PEI


As for Shyboy and Tex. Had a bad experience with those dudes when they worked at Capsule (but it was with an amp not a guitar so not sure relevant).


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Niagara is a little far but not out the question. As for 12th Fret, I brought a Les Paul Custom there a few years ago for a fret level, and aside from the 3 or 4 week wait, I've never been pleased with the work. The frets seem alright, but a couple nut slots were cut too deep and the guitar has never been the same since. I brought the guitar back and the guy looked at it and claimed to have done something, but what can you really do once you've cut the slots too deep. It's a heart breaker because this is a 27 year old guitar, mostly original (changed the pickups) and is my number 1. I have a complete love affair with this guitar and it's never been the same. I've mostly got around it with the setup, but it is a compromise. I'm very apprehensive to bring another guitar back to 12th Fret. I'll into The Canadian School of Luthurie and see how I feel about them, but the search continues. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

KV242 said:


> a couple nut slots were cut too deep and the guitar has never been the same since. I brought the guitar back and the guy looked at it and claimed to have done something, but what can you really do once you've cut the slots too deep. It's a heart breaker because this is a 27 year old guitar, mostly original (changed the pickups) and is my number 1. I have a complete love affair with this guitar and it's never been the same.


Why not have the nut replaced? Or fill & recut the slots?


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Gian at Lil Demon in TO on Queen West. Excellent work, great turnaround time, reasonably priced and all 'round great guy. 
If you do a search you'll find lots of positive comments on this forum. Toronto Guitar Repairs | Guitar Repair Shop In Toronto | Lil'Demon Guitars | Lil Demon Guitars 
He did work on my LP Custom, 51 Epiphone and 56 Guild, among others. Very highly recommended.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

AFAIK. if the slots are too deep in the nut, you can replace it or shim it up and recut. I'd go for another nut myself. Tusq or bone


----------



## KV242 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks db62! I've heard of Lil Demon. Never been there, but will will definitely look in Gian.

I know I can get a new nut/fixed nut etc, but my point is trying to avoid getting work done on my guitars that results in the need for a repair something else. There shouldn't be collateral damage for having work done on a guitar (in most cases).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

To be fair though, action is highly subjective, and since most people come in to shops seeking the lowest action possible, that's the default they go for. If you're not the type to want as low as it can go, you have to speak up ahead of time. The trouble is most people don't know what they want, and if their attack is more aggressive than the techs, the action will be too low and buzz for the player where it didn't for the tech.

SRV and most slide players are a good example of people who like (relatively) high action.

It's also not clear to me that 12th fret cut the slots deeper vs them being a bit worn down with age (tuning and bending over the years is like filing in painfully slow motion, but catches up with you), and therefore feeling too low after a refret (which is done when the frets are too worn down to get away with just a dressing; they'll always be higher afterwards unless you requested smaller frets then the worn ones, which is possible but unlikely).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

sorry, dbl post.... is it just me or has the site been a bit buggy lately?


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I'd agree with Granny Gremlin, in that if you've already had a fret level or two in your past, a refret without a new nut will likely change your nut action. 
There's a nice tip out there to drop some CA in the groove and baking soda, to build it back up if its just one string, I've done that myself successfully. Any more than that and yeah, a new nut would be my choice.


----------

